# weird poop size



## rack (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got rheumatoid arthritis for 20 years. During that period I've had many episodes of diarhea and constipation where my intestines are. The diarhea and constipation would come and go. Recently I've been having episodes of severe gas type pains in my lower abdomen. I've had a partial colonoscopy with nothing found. My usual poop schedule has been about 4 to 5 a day but small finger sized about 2" to 3" long. So I am going to the pot often and the total amount would be considered a normal movement. At the same time my movement would include these small round globular poops that would sink to the bottom of the bowl and seem to come apart. In the morning upon awakening is when I have the worst gas pains and as the day progresses the pains get less and less. The doctors don't have a clue. I'm changing my diet to include more fiber, live yogurt, peppermint tea and more fruit and lactaid tablets to cover all bases. So, basically........small poop, many of them.....4 to 5 movements a day.....gas pains especially in the morning.....weird round globs of ? that come apart at the bottom of the bowl! Is there anyone that has had any of these weird things?............Rack


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Doesn't sound that odd to me.On the constipated end of thing it can get small and ball like and the balls separate.


----------



## rack (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone out there ever done a poop like this description? I go to the pot 5 to 6 times daily and do small, short finger sized poop. Most of the time 4 or 5 pieces but sometimes a whole bowlfull. Lots of gas pains, severe sometimes. But sometimes I'll feel like the urge to go, run to the pot and these little round globs about the size of a large grape come out, they sink to the bottom of the bowl and break up. I've searched everywhere for an answer with no luck, Hopefully maybe someone out there has the answer to what these might be. Thanks.................Rack


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I merged these as they were both still on the front page and it usually works better to have one thread with all the information rather than have people have to find all your threads to find all the info or repeat themselves.You can reply to your own post with the word "bump" just to move it back to the top of the page so people can see it. That works better than starting multiple threads.ThanksK.


----------

